# EOS Digital Solution Disk Software 28.3A now available...



## tq0cr5i (Dec 10, 2013)

Greetings all,

EOS Digital Solution Disk Software 28.3A now available for all of the EOS DIGITAL users. This software suite contains the following:

Digital Photo Professional 3.13.50
EOS Utility 2.13.30
EOS Sample Music
Picture Style Editor 1.13.30
Photostitch 3.1.23 
ImageBrowser EX Web Installer

http://support-cn.canon-asia.com/P/ZH/search?model=EOS+M2&menu=download&filter=0&tagname=g_os

Enjoy!
Qing

Handan, Hebei, China


----------

